# 6 gap century, Ga



## hill hunter

One of my buddies want me to do this ride with him. Has anyone done this one? My nick name in college was the Flat lander, so I have never rode in the mountains. 

Can anyone give me some advice?


----------



## pigpen

Rode it a few years ago. 
I too don't ride hills well.
The single hardest day of my life. 
Not just on a bike but anything.

I won't every be doing it again. 
Took me 9+ hours with 2 flats.

I typically can ride a flat century in 6 hours.

I decided to ride it at the last moment. Drove 4 hours, slept in car, rode then drove home.
I literally fell on my face when I got home. Wife still laughs about it today.

What is your gearing? I did it with 53/39 x 12x27
Find yourself a triple or compact crankset with more than 27 if you can. Cannot remember which climb but one of them was like riding a wall. I had to stand about 85 percent of that one.

I say go for it. The cut off for the short route is near the beginning. Don't take the short route.
There are a ton of rest stations all with great volenteers and food.


----------



## ghost6

It's no joke. Six serious climbs and dangerous descents but a great ride. Hogpen Gap probably is the toughest climb--over 8 miles with stretches of 15% gradient. Hogpen's descent can send you up to 55 or 60 mph quickly so be extra alert. There have been fatalities on that descent. The fastest riders do the whole route in just over 5 hours but most take anywhere from mid 6 to 10 hours. If you're not used to climbing or don't like climbing, this ride can quickly become torturous. The 3 gap version is 60 miles--still tough but a fun ride.


----------



## aureliajulia

ghost6 said:


> It's no joke. Six serious climbs and dangerous descents but a great ride. Hogpen Gap probably is the toughest climb--over 8 miles with stretches of 15% gradient. Hogpen's descent can send you up to 55 or 60 mph quickly so be extra alert. There have been fatalities on that descent. The fastest riders do the whole route in just over 5 hours but most take anywhere from mid 6 to 10 hours. If you're not used to climbing or don't like climbing, this ride can quickly become torturous. The 3 gap version is 60 miles--still tough but a fun ride.


Have you done the 3 Gap? I've had my eye on it for awhile.


----------



## Frankie13

I'm holding Rennrad/ Cycling camps in Dahlonega and I take the group and ride six gap on Saturdays and 3 gap on Sundays. The roads are beautiful and the climbs defiantly challenging, but with a compact crank (50/34) and a 12-27 or 12-29 most cyclist should be fine. I have some people who are on the havy side and not climbers at all, but with the right gearing and staying in there comfort zone they doing just fine and loving the ride. 
The decents are awesome and safe, as long as you are not trying to set a record on an unfamiliar road and stay within your limits. 
I have did a lot of riding in Europe before I came to the US, and six gap ranks as one of my top rides.

Cheers,
Frank

Pfeiffer's Rennrad Camp & Cycling Coach


----------



## DevinB12

My brother lives in Alpharetta and we've discussed doing it. Probably do the 3 gap ride first to get an idea and then do 6 gap the following year. I live in Ft Worth so finding a climb like that is near impossible...


----------



## ghost6

aureliajulia said:


> Have you done the 3 Gap? I've had my eye on it for awhile.


Yea, I've done the 3 Gap a few times. It's a good ride and it won't leave you completely beat down afterward like the 6 Gap. It's good training for the 6 Gap, too.


----------



## hill hunter

First of all,thanks for the replies everyone.

Let me give you guys some back round on myself.
I have been riding since 1999, the year my daughter was born. I have ridden many centuries and rode TOMRV this year. I have ridden about 3 to 5 thousand miles a year since I got into triathlons in 2004. My BMI is 24.1, so I am ok but I'm trying to lose 10 more pounds. 
I am a pretty strong bike rider and can average around 20 MPH on most rides. As my moniker implies, I seek out hills. I absolutely love them. My first triathlon was in Galena, a very hilly part of Illinois. I averaged 20. something on the bike, I also ride around Starved Rock, IL, one of the hilliest parts of IL every other weekend. I also ride on the indoor trainer and ride intervals to simulate the hills. 
My gearing on my bike was a 53/42 up front with a 11/21 cassette. I have just recently replaced my 42 with a 39. The most I am thinking of is replacing the cassette with a 12/25 or a 12/27. 
I love the descending on the hills around here. I have been 53 MPH a few times. Although, unfamiliar descends with a lot of other riders is a recipe for disaster. I love speed but with a bike, if you take a wrong line on open roads,....................................

What would you guys suggest to get myself ready for climbing a mountain? I am going to do this ride and I know that the psychological aspect of a mountain will be something I will not be able to prepare for but what can I do physically to prepare myself? Hill repeats? Intervals? One thing I am planning is to drop 5 or so pounds, that will help with the gravity aspect .


----------



## wooglin

A 39x25 is good for everything but the Hogpen climb. That one is a b!itch. Its doable, but I'd go with the 27 if you don't have a lot of places to train for sustained climbing, and still expect it to hurt. A lot. The other climbs aren't bad. Take it easy up the first three to save as much energy as you can for Hogpen, then suffer home from there. Wolfpen, the gap after Hogpen, is the prettiest, so its something to look forward to. The descent down Hogpen is also kinda fun. Watch out for the first left hand bend--you'll have picked up speed fast off the top and its a decreasing radius turn. After that, let it rip.


----------



## Dank

Yep, we use to hold our team camps down there in the spring. Hardest ride I've ever did. Didn't know what to expect. Do your own ride, don't worry about other people passing you. In the end, when you finish.... Just smile... You will understand


----------



## hill hunter

I live in a flatter than a pancake part of the country and my ride to work gains 35 feet in altitude.

Can I train for hills by turning a big gear?


----------



## Cyclin Dan

hill hunter said:


> I live in a flatter than a pancake part of the country and my ride to work gains 35 feet in altitude.
> 
> Can I train for hills by turning a big gear?


Not 10% or higher grades you can't. The only way to get good at those is to go climb them. 

I climbed 9,000 feet yesterday in 70 miles trying to improve my climbing...it's fun in a sick sort of way. I live in the Rocky Mountains though, so I have no shortage of hills.


----------



## hill hunter

Cyclin Dan said:


> Not 10% or higher grades you can't. The only way to get good at those is to go climb them.
> 
> I climbed 9,000 feet yesterday in 70 miles trying to improve my climbing...it's fun in a sick sort of way. I live in the Rocky Mountains though, so I have no shortage of hills.


I guess I'll have to settle on hill repeats then.


----------



## dsb137

Hope this helps...

http://mybloodybikeblog.com/six-gap-century/

Dave


----------



## Fireform

The king of the mountains winner last year was from Miami. I hate to think how many times he must have done the Key Biscayne bridge to get ready...


----------



## CDNracer

Anyone know where I can find the results posted from today's race?


----------



## ogre

CDNracer said:


> Anyone know where I can find the results posted from today's race?


Event Results | Epic Sports Marketing


----------



## CDNracer

Thanks!


----------

